# Ultimate Take-Along Destruction



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love blowing stuff up with a slingshot! I love the idea of controlling 40 ft/lb of energy without the noise, regulation or expense of a firearm or the bulk and (for me) inaccuracy of a bow. I love that I can do all this in my back yard or in any reasonably sized wooded area at virtually any time of the day or night. I even love that I can use free or virtually free materials and ammo to make it happen.

This vid is of what I consider to be the ultimate take-along destruction slingshot. If you're like Joerg and can butterfly shoot with 20lb of draw weight then you can do better in terms of pocketability but I can't so this is the top dog for me. It's my takedown starship from a good friend fitted with some 7/8" x 5/8" Linatex bands and a Rayshot "Rockstar" pouch. I'm shooting some 21mm steel balls with it and they're screaming off this big rig! My best estimate is that they're going 190-200 fps, give or take, which puts me right around 40 ft/lb. Combining this with a manageable 17-18lb draw weight and the ability to use my usual anchor point is what makes this setup a winner for me.

I can put the ammo through the mouth of a can pretty reliably from 30-45' which as far as I'm concerned is very solid real-world accuracy.

Big time fun!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

That is sweet!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Dang it MJ every time I have my mind made up to just make one style of slingshot you come up with these videos that make me want to go to the shop and start creating something. 40 ft/lb from that draw weight would make a magnum shooter on small game.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Dang it MJ every time I have my mind made up to just make one style of slingshot you come up with these videos that make me want to go to the shop and start creating something. 40 ft/lb from that draw weight would make a magnum shooter on small game.


You tag a pigeon with this rig and there'd be nothing left but red mist and feathers :lol:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea kind of hard to make dinner out of red mist and feathers.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice rig, MJ! And you shoot very will with it.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmmm Man O Man what a shooter...I will have to give this some serious thought..as to shooting

I like the way it all folds up....I will just have to will awhile as I have zip for tools..I only have a pocket

multitool that has been serving my needs....I buy fro other people who make shooters as to help support the forum

members....Great shooter MJ......AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J has the greatest quotes in slingshotforum history.



> I love blowing stuff up with a slingshot!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Seeing a ball move like that, rather, seeing the power, is emotional.

That is a great rig!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

S E R I O U S ! ! ! ! :bowdown:


----------



## hanomag (Jan 8, 2010)

I am really impressed what you do with those starships.

It makes my day!

Thank you ,

Lutz


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet! SO much power!


----------

